# Anyone waiting until October to concieve?



## Mysticalrain

Just a we thread to find all my ttc buddies who are waiting until October. I did want to try sooner but for medical reasons need to wait! we can use this thread to write about all the things we are looking forward to doing when we are pregnant for example scans ect :) xxxxxxxx :baby::hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

If u mean this October then meeeee!!! My date is 11th for medical reasons


----------



## Mysticalrain

yup I do mean October im so impatient seems so far away! hehe cannot wait to officially ttc! I haven't set a date as such yet. I just know October is the month I need to wait to. Need to get a set of bloods done and once its been confirmed everything is all good then its go go from there. Is this your first baby your going to be trying for? :) x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah will be first. I'm very excited, its felt so much more real in the last week n now I'm 7 weeks away its getting close, however if my cycle doesn't return after my treatment then I cud be waiting for ages, I think Il just trying to stay optimistic that it will come straight back and I can get my bfp early November so due in august which wud be lovely, wud love to ovulate straight away but I think it will take a few weeks MINIMUM so I'm just crossing my fingers really


----------



## besty

H ladies I will be trying in October :) I'm looking forward to all the appointments hearing baby's heartbeat (best sound ever) and feeling baby moving


----------



## mrs Sd

Count me in ladies I live in different country cant meet my DH until oct ...due to immigration issues
He was here few months ago for 45 days only and we tried our best ...but no sucess
good luck to all here


----------



## Amalee

I'm an October hopeful as well! Though I might try to talk the hubby into trying in September while we're on our honeymoon, since I should be ovulating at the very end of our trip, or a day or two later.


----------



## leelee00

I would like to start ttc in October but OH haven't given an answer yet, he just says things like "one day at a time" or we'll see. I wish he would give me answer already. A couple of times he's made comments that suggest he plans to start soon but I just don't know :shrug:


----------



## samzi

Could be october for me and hubby, but probably november. Depends on when he gets his ok with work (hes just started a new job and wants to pass probation period before we ttc)


----------



## Mysticalrain

fingers crossed for you itsnowmyturn sending baby dust your way :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## Mysticalrain

besty said:


> H ladies I will be trying in October :) I'm looking forward to all the appointments hearing baby's heartbeat (best sound ever) and feeling baby moving

I know me too! I cant wait too! also scans and going to buy the babys stuff for the nursery love when all the stuff is brand new :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mysticalrain

mrs Sd said:


> Count me in ladies I live in different country cant meet my DH until oct ...due to immigration issues
> He was here few months ago for 45 days only and we tried our best ...but no sucess
> good luck to all here

Aw hun hopefully it sorts itself out soon so you can start trying sending baby dust and luck your way too :) xxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Mysticalrain

Amalee said:


> I'm an October hopeful as well! Though I might try to talk the hubby into trying in September while we're on our honeymoon, since I should be ovulating at the very end of our trip, or a day or two later.

Honeymoon would be a perfect time as you will be so relaxed away from the stresses of normal life. Quite a lot of people conceive on their honeymoon my sister in law did. so if your ovulating while your away this could be it :) GOOD LUCK hun sending baby dust your way enjoy your honeymoon also when it comes around :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## Mysticalrain

leelee00 said:


> I would like to start ttc in October but OH haven't given an answer yet, he just says things like "one day at a time" or we'll see. I wish he would give me answer already. A couple of times he's made comments that suggest he plans to start soon but I just don't know :shrug:

Aw I feel for you hun. You would think it was the guy who was going to go through pregnancy and then eventually give birth. hopefully he comes around really soon hun sending baby dust into your OH's mind :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## Mysticalrain

samzi said:


> Could be october for me and hubby, but probably november. Depends on when he gets his ok with work (hes just started a new job and wants to pass probation period before we ttc)

Well not long now :) heres hoping he gets kept on which im sure he will :) sprinkling baby dust your way:baby: xxxxx<3


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Not long to go now, 6 weeks and 4 days for me, these next 3 weeks will fly by as well as I'm away so I will he on a 4 week count down when I get back and feeling how quick its goin from my last zoladex makes me realised that the final 4 weeks will go super quick


----------



## Mysticalrain

Yup just around the corner! it will fly in my son is away to be 2 soon and I simply cannot believe just how fast 2 years has went so 4 weeks will be nothing :O scary like! x


----------



## leelee00

Haha mysticalrain you would think huh, I just wanna know what he's thinking. I'm gonna keep optimistic for October and maybe he will come around soon.


----------



## DandJ

DH has agreed to TTC in October!! That's our one year anniversary, but I won't be fertile until two weeks after our anniversary but oh well! Now I'm getting excited and scared all at the same time :blush:


----------



## cupcake.girl

I'm another one waiting for October! Only 4.5 weeks to go:happydance:
I'm already thinking of ideas for decorating the nursery.


----------



## saveme

Count me in:thumbup: supposed to wait until November due to EP but I'm not waiting until then:winkwink:. God willing it will be our time[-o&lt;. I can't wait, we started officially trying in July unfortunately ended in an ectopic. I was so happy we landed pregnant right away, we were NTNP for 3 years and nothing so we thought something was wrong but nope we just had to try and bamb!!!
So hoping we land preggo right away...


----------



## patienceiav

I'm hoping October is the month for me, I really don't know what to do with myself with this last few weeks ! I keep worrying that it will be really difficult and that all this WTT is going to put us back on our TTC efforts :( anyone else thinking about fertility ?


----------



## kellyc1987

Count me in too, me & OH will be on holiday when i'm ovulating so we are going to start trying whilst on holiday,


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey....we will be trying in October and November then taking a break until April 2014 :( xx


----------



## callypygous

Hey! So excited, we'll be starting to try in October. I know my cycle starts September 27th so I should be OV around October 11th, when we'll be on a weekend away for someone's wedding. The positive side to this is we should be relaxed because we're on a mini-break, the downside is there will probably be quite a bit of drinking going on. I'll probably try to stick to a glass of wine or two, but I don't think it would be fair to ask hubby to hold back. It's been hard enough persuading him ttc next month, I don't want to put a dampener on things before we've even got the ball rolling. 
I am still a bit over weight since coming back from my honeymoon in July so using the next month to try and kick the final few pounds and get in a regime of exercise and eating well so I can be as healthy as possible. I've got suspected endo which means I'm probably being over cautious - but I just cannot wait to have a baby!
I can't even pin point what I am looking forward to. I just can't wait to look down on a child created with the man I love the most, knowing that there will always be unconditional love shared between I and the baby, and looking forward to all the adventures life will bring us. *sighs*
Baby dust to you all xxx :dust:


----------



## Cntrygal

We are planning a late Oct NTNP. My BFF is getting married Oct 19th and on the off chance it takes right off the bat, I don't want to chance being naseous and no help on her special day. I'm 34 and hubby is 33 and it'll be our first. I know age may play a part in how it all goes down. Hubby would be fine to wait a while longer, but I have to keep reminding him that I'm not getting any younger! We don't have a specific day planned out but after reading others posts I feel like we should. We aren't telling anyone we are going to start trying so I can't tell you how nice it is to talk to you ladies about it!


----------



## Tigerlily01

Mind if I join you? We were originally looking at Aug/Sept, but now we've slipped to October due to some health issues I'm having. We're not gonna tell anyone either, except maybe a close friend...no family though! Don't want that kinda pressure, lol!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Only one of my close friends knows :) im not telling anyone until after a scan this time. Xx


----------



## patienceiav

It seems much easier to share these things with you guys, I couldn't possibly go to any of my friends and going "we're going to plan a baby!" it's really something you have to keep utterly silent until the 12week mark, so it's great to have fellow internet ladies to share hopes, worries and stories with :D


----------



## Cntrygal

I'm so glad I'm not alone! I can't even imagine the pressure if we were to tell people. We live in a small community so once it is out, everyone will know. It's one thing for people to assume your "doing it", but it's a whole different ballgame if they know you're actively "doing it", ya know? I don't want anyone to know until it's done. lol I actually hope I can wait until the 12 week mark to share the news. That seems so long!


----------



## Riley_Zoo

Can I join you guys, I have almost persuaded my hubby to TTC in Oct, only thing stopping him saying yes at teh moment is his Brothers wedding is abroad next year. Hes worried about me traveling pregnant, so I have gathered all of the information together and the rules set by teh airline ect, and said I am happy to travel pregnant and I am allowed. So he is almost saying yes!!!!! we are not telling anyone though, keeping it to ourselves, people don't think we are trying till next year so If I do get pregnant sooner it will be a nice suprise for everyone!


----------



## Mysticalrain

I know exactly how you guys feel. Sometimes you feel a little intimidated about how people will react because even your best-est friends can be a little bit opinionated especially if they are not very maternal at this present time. Its weird you cant just turn around and be like heya how are you? oh btw me and OH are planning another baby. And for them to be over the moon and delighted especially if your not in the situation that they see fit. which to them is having a big house having a degree ect ect. like it is on the movies. People sometimes forget its an emotional connection above all obviously you need to be in a half decent situation. But my friend honestly thinks you should not have children until you are set up rich. But by that time it can be to late (if it even happens not everyone becomes rich even no matter how hard they work.) you look at some women on here and they struggle trying to conceive some taking years to get to the finish line. And im thinking if you leave it soooo long you might not get pregnant right away and you might have left it way to late. your Biological clock is ticking. She does not see it like this but fair enough each to her own. So I am glad you guys are here so I can throw any concerns or plans that I would not dare speak aloud to any of my friends or family. So thank you ladies x x x x<3 sending Baby dust for all of your ttc dates and it will happen eventually. The key is not to get obsessed and just relax let it happen don't think about it to much :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## patienceiav

Well said :) I'll certainly be confiding in you guys when the time comes, being more afraid to mention it to some friends, the ones with kids will go "yay!" the ones who aren't in a situation to be able to TTC for any and all reasons (money, relationships etc) will go "lol are you ready for this" and the ones who are struggling to TTC will be happy but heartbroken as another friend is ticked off the list. I don't even know how I'll mention it :(


----------



## Cntrygal

Yep, this is our place to put it all out there. I'm so glad I found this board and this thread. I feel like such a novice in this soon to be NTNP deal. I have no plans on checking when I'm ovulating/temp checking/etc unless some time has passed and nothing happens. Since this will be my first and I'm 34, I'm concerned that my body has given up hope of having babies. I'm a low key, low maintenance kinda person. I don't know how I'll handle things if this baby making gets complicated. I'll do what I need to do, I just don't want to be a basket case in the process. Research calms me, but I don't know if I should start reading yet on what to expect when I get pregnant. Does anyone know of anything I should read up on? Should I research the next step if things don't happen and learn about tracking when I ovulate and such? Am I crazy for not tracking that stuff?


----------



## addy1

Hi all! We were planning on trying in November, but I just can't wait anymore! So next month it is! :happydance: Looking forward to the excitement of another baby, but a little sad that this will be my last! Not looking forward to the morning sickness and pains that go along with pregnancy though!! 

Nice to meet you all! Any other soon-to-be 3rd time moms??


----------



## callypygous

No, I'll be a first time Mum! Super excited :happydance:
As you might be able to see from my status, I have changed it to TTC(!) My hubby was being a bit awkward about ttc in October, but after spending a weekend with three couples who are ttc and all their positive talk about it, we ended up BD a couple of times without protection. I'm still early in my cycle so yet to see if we will continue this way, but I now feel reassured that DH is coming round to this baby making malarkey.
I think we will start off ntnp, if after 6 months nothing has happened I might start on the OPKs. I've already read 'Taking charge of your fertility' which is an easy read, I'd recommend it to anyone trying for the first time and wanting to feel a little more in control! Glad to be in the same boat as you ladies :) Here's to hoping this is a lucky thread! :kiss:


----------



## Tigerlily01

Ooh, good luck! How exciting to be ttc a little earlier than you expected! :flower:

So how's everyone doing? I'm still cautiously optimistic about ttc in October. I really hope we don't have to slip our date out again...last minute health issues are so not cool! But it makes me happier to assume the best rather than assuming we'll delay, so I'll keep hanging out in this thread for now. Doctor visit planned for Monday, hopefully she can help sort me out!

This will be my first, too.


----------



## callypygous

How exciting for you Tigerlily, I hope it all goes well with the Docs :thumbup:
I think it's best to be positive. I have suspected endo but I'm not letting that stop me from having positive thoughts that it will happen for us like any other healthy couple. 
We BD'd again last night on Day 13! I don't want to leave this thread though, I'm just looking at this month as a trial run! Have to confess I am really tempted to try an OPK for next month, if only to get an idea of when I ovulate. Does anyone know if we generally ovulate around the same time each month (if your cycle is consistent? Mine is bang on 27 days every month).
So excited for everyone, not long to go now! FX'd for everybody. :happydance:


----------



## patienceiav

It's very easy to say NTNP but my brain is like when is the best time to BD will it happen will something go wrong etc :D poor brain, I've WTT long enough I don't want to drag out more than necessary by NTNP! Doing a trial run myself, first month post bcp so really none of the tracking will help me till I've had a normal AF or two :(

Almost October though! :D


----------



## AlisaKert

My date is 25th, of oct too for medical reasons


----------



## callypygous

Yeah I totally take the ntnp back! AND my comment on OPKs!! As this has only come about casually I haven't timed our BDing, however I know that we did it on CD 8,9,13. I'm already obsessed and monitoring my body! I will so get an OPK next month so I can make sure we're getting our timing right. Not much longer to wait ladies! :happydance:
Is anyone starting early October ? It's good to have some TWW buddies! :flower:


----------



## Cntrygal

We don't have a date set. I try to ease DH into our baby conversations and I think setting a date would be too much pressure. I want to make a dr appt and get everything checked out down there, and to get any info I can (this will me #1) before we start. I know at best it'll be end of Oct, I'm in a wedding Oct. 19th and on the off chance things happen right off the bat, I don't want to be fighting morning sickness/exhaustion/etc. So I hope I don't have to move to a Nov thread, but it will be what it will be. The countdown is on!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I go for my final zoladex injection today so 4 weeks and that will have worn off, so technically I will be trying then however it may take a while for my cycle to come back so until it does I will be in wtt TTC limbo because I won't be using any protection but I might not he ovulating I think that will he the hardest part for me


----------



## kitty_el

We will be ttc in December - I was pregnant over Christmas last year and really hated it - I love Christmas but was tired all the time and with a 9 month old (she will be at Christmas) I just want to enjoy it & plus I like a few glasses of wine :) :) 
Good luck to everyone trying in October


----------



## Amalee

kitty_el said:


> plus I like a few glasses of wine :) :)

That's been my biggest worry about getting pregnant quickly! Everyone would notice if I didn't have a glass of wine on Thanksgiving or Christmas, and I don't want to be "outed" before I'm ready to tell everyone. I've already started planning on how I can sneak in some non-alcoholic wine without raising any red flags. :haha:


----------



## Tigerlily01

If you don't mind telling a white lie, you can just tell people you are finishing up some medication and can't drink. Most people aren't nosy enough to ask what, but if they do, just be vague, ie. "some antibiotics," or something.


----------



## callypygous

I've worried about that too because I have a bit of a reputation as a party animal. I've decided that I'll tell people I'm dieting/on a detox. That's if I'm lucky enough to conceive before xmas! It would be the best xmas gift ever, and a wonderful way to see in the new year. :)


----------



## Amalee

Tigerlily01 said:


> If you don't mind telling a white lie, you can just tell people you are finishing up some medication and can't drink. Most people aren't nosy enough to ask what, but if they do, just be vague, ie. "some antibiotics," or something.

My family is really close, 4 of the 5 families live within a 10 mile radius, and my cousins, siblings and I hang out together, go to bars, etc. My immediate family and I see each other 2-3 times a week and always have beer and wine with meals. I wouldn't even consider it rude for one of them to see me deny a glass and say "OMG are you pregnant?!" I just want to wait until 10-12 weeks if I can make it, so I'd rather not get that question at all, I'm an awful liar!

So I'll probably smuggle in some non alcoholic wine and secretly fill up in whatever room we all toss our bags and coats in. Or maybe I'll tell my sister and enlist her help in drinking my wine all day, haha!


----------



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## Amalee

I can't see my sister turning down a reason to drink more booze! Haha. Thanks!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Il just be the designated driver then no one can say anything.....that is until later when we get back to my mums and I have no excuse. However I think I wud tell them all at Christmas regardless of how far I am if I conceive before


----------



## addy1

Can't believe how close October is! It is all so exciting...even when it is #3:)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I no it's very close, I can't believe it, 3 weeks 5 days!!! I remember when I was excited at 8 weeks and that has flown by so the next few weeks will


----------



## patienceiav

We'll have to set up a graduates thread where all the Sept/Oct/Nov peeps can gather and nervously step into the world of TTC together! <3


----------



## Amalee

What a nice idea! I mentioned in another thread that we got started a little early, but I've been too nervous about it to jump right into the TTC forum - I like all the support from you ladies here that I'm used to!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Amalee said:


> What a nice idea! I mentioned in another thread that we got started a little early, but I've been too nervous about it to jump right into the TTC forum - I like all the support from you ladies here that I'm used to!

Amalee!!!! I have been away for 2 weeks so havent caught up yet...congrats on starting early


----------



## callypygous

Amalee said:


> What a nice idea! I mentioned in another thread that we got started a little early, but I've been too nervous about it to jump right into the TTC forum - I like all the support from you ladies here that I'm used to!

haha, Amalee, same here! Plus to be honest, we haven't dtd a lot as I don't want to overwhelm DH who was pretty hesitant to start. We also are travelling in October for a week and it wouldn't be too practical if we got lucky straight off, but I know my chances aren't that high. It's now my first TWW and I just can't believe it's finally happening :) You October ladies have got a lot to look forward to, but the TWW is agonising already!


----------



## Amalee

itsnowmyturn said:


> Amalee!!!! I have been away for 2 weeks so havent caught up yet...congrats on starting early

Thanks! Yeah, we were on our honeymoon the first week of the month, and I figured we'd try a couple times on our honeymoon because - I mean, you've got to right!? But then we kept it up when we got home! :happydance:



callypygous said:


> haha, Amalee, same here! Plus to be honest, we haven't dtd a lot as I don't want to overwhelm DH who was pretty hesitant to start. We also are travelling in October for a week and it wouldn't be too practical if we got lucky straight off, but I know my chances aren't that high. It's now my first TWW and I just can't believe it's finally happening :) You October ladies have got a lot to look forward to, but the TWW is agonising already!

Yeah, that's also why I'm NTNP. I'll totally overwhelm DH if I start saying "Okay, let's go, pants off! I only have 3 more days of fertility!" So exciting though! Good luck - I hope you're better than me at keeping yourself sane :haha:


----------



## patienceiav

Haha I know that feeling, luckily no mention of babies is done but I will get to have my legs up afterward to help everything along :D


----------



## callypygous

Oh no I am struggling at staying sane. It doesn't help that three of my close friends are also ttc, and have a head start on me - and I am so determined for us all to get :bfp: at the same time (or close enough!) so we can go through it all together! May sound immature but I have no family living near me, so it would be great to have some good friends going through the same as me.


----------



## Cntrygal

Amalee said:


> Tigerlily01 said:
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'll tell my sister and enlist her help in drinking my wine all day, haha!
> 
> That is awesome!
> 
> I'm planning on going the little white lie route on the drinking route. I've been watching what I'm eating and drinking for the past 10 weeks or so. I'll just play the "watching my carbs" card.
> 
> How do you handle drinking and NTNP? I'm assuming you don't drink b/c you could be pregnant? Or is that just wishful thinking?Click to expand...


----------



## Amalee

Well since I'm only like... 3-6 DPO of my first cycle, I haven't had to worry about it yet. I had a glass of wine on Saturday. If I have a fertilized egg, today would be just about the earliest it's implanted, so even if I had binge drank a few days ago, there would be no way for it to pass along to the.. zygote? Blastocyst? I can't remember what it's called at which stage!

We have very little research in the U.S. on the effect that light drinking has on development, which I think has a lot to do with the negativity surrounding women who have even a sip of anything with alcohol in it - it would be hard to get funding for something that is so stigmatized, and it would be hard to get women to admit to having any alcohol. I've tried to do my own research, and I read up on a longitudinal study that followed mothers during pregnancy then checked in again at a few years old, and again when kids were a bit older. I think it was done in Australia, where they're a bit more relaxed about it. It showed no correlation between drinking a single drink or less per day and prenatal or childhood development. 

I'm not saying I will be drinking throughout the pregnancy when the time comes, but I'm just wary in general of advice and guidelines that I can't find solid, scientific information on.


----------



## Dreaming87

hi hope im not too late to join? we are hoping to start trying to concieve in october as this date was set beginning of the year however since april i have been off work with really bad back/joints which worries my bf more about ttc. we also dont want to tell anyone about it until we have the scan pics so would be great to have someone to talk to so i dont drive him crazy!


----------



## Tigerlily01

Welcome, Dreaming87! The more the merrier 

So did anyone get a flu shot yet this season? I figured I should, since the flu at the best of times is not cool. I can imagine during pregnancy, it would be double-not-cool! So I went and got mine today.


----------



## Amalee

That's a good idea. I haven't heard anything about flu shots, and usually there are signs and commercials at the beginning of the season! Do you just go to CVS or something, or go to your doctor?


----------



## Tigerlily01

I just went to CVS. It does seem early, doesn't it? They have them already, though. I never used to get a flu shot, until I actually got the flu as an adult...and then I swore never again! lol


----------



## Cntrygal

Dreaming87 said:


> great to have someone to talk to so i dont drive him crazy!

I feel the same way Dreaming87! And welcome to the group! :thumbup:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Pregnant women are seriously encouraged to get the flu jab over here, I started getting mine last year but I work in the NHS so its obviously advisable for me anyway


----------



## ladyluck8181

Not even sure we're WTT anymore as I've got a very very faint line on a couple of tests this morning, they're in the pregnancy test forum. I'm not sure if they're Evaps yet but they came up in time limit soooo I guess I'll test again tomorrow xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh fingers crossed for you ladyluck xxx

I have 1 week until I have my implant removed!! Yey xxx


----------



## besty

Hey ladies just thought I would update you. We had a little oppsie and I got a BFP test on Sunday! We were meant to trying after my AF but obviously it never came! Good luck to all those who have started TTC and everyone else who is waiting hope to see you all on 1st tri soon


----------



## Tigerlily01

The opks I ordered on Amazon arrived yesterday. I need to buy some cups, but then I'm good to go! 

*TMI alert*
I'm only on cd8 right now, but got ewcm this morning (AF literally just left on cd6!), so no idea what is going on with my body. Hopefully this will help me figure it out!


----------



## Tigerlily01

besty said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would update you. We had a little oppsie and I got a BFP test on Sunday! We were meant to trying after my AF but obviously it never came! Good luck to all those who have started TTC and everyone else who is waiting hope to see you all on 1st tri soon

Wow, congrats! I'm really happy for you! Hope you have a lovely pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## callypygous

Congrats Besty! Hoping for my own 'oppsie' too! Ok well I admit it wouldn't be an oppsie on my part (I knew I'd o'd), but it deffo would be a surprise for the hubby, haha!


----------



## Amalee

besty said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would update you. We had a little oppsie and I got a BFP test on Sunday! We were meant to trying after my AF but obviously it never came! Good luck to all those who have started TTC and everyone else who is waiting hope to see you all on 1st tri soon

Congratulations! Hopefully we'll be joining you in the pregnancy forums soon!

Have a great 9 months!


----------



## besty

callypygous said:


> Congrats Besty! Hoping for my own 'oppsie' too! Ok well I admit it wouldn't be an oppsie on my part (I knew I'd o'd), but it deffo would be a surprise for the hubby, haha!

Good luck I hope you caught that eggy! When is AF due?


----------



## leelee00

Hey ladies October is so close! Well I still don't know if we are going to ttc #2 in October or not, OH haven't given an answer. I haven't mentioned it to him in a couple weeks though, I told I wouldn't mention it until October. Well he hasn't said anything about it either ugh. Trying to stay optimistic though. Good luck ladies and congrats Besty!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have been so broody today its unreal and knowing I might have to wait even longer is killing me. I managed to escape the none stop thinking about it for ages but now its back and won't go away


----------



## callypygous

besty said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Besty! Hoping for my own 'oppsie' too! Ok well I admit it wouldn't be an oppsie on my part (I knew I'd o'd), but it deffo would be a surprise for the hubby, haha!
> 
> Good luck I hope you caught that eggy! When is AF due?Click to expand...

AF is due Friday 27th, I'm only 8DPO (I have 27 day cycles) but it feels like I have been waiting forever! This is my first cycle TTC (well, not actively, but with a chance of conceiving) and I hope if this one is unsuccessful that I manage to not get so obsessed next time! Because we're not officially ttc I thought this would ease me into things but it's done the opposite! :blush:


----------



## callypygous

@Leelee I hope OH comes round. Mine has been really awkward too. He thought this month we were just getting used to doing it without protection, when I sat him down and told him that actually we had done it during my fertile period he freaked out. Turns out he doesn't know as much about fertile periods as he thought he did. I wasn't saying anything because I thought he wanted it that way, but when he suddenly got weird about doing with with me 15/16dpo I realised he thought this was a way to avoid pregnancy. I talked to him and said, you realise 13dpo actually could have been it too? He panicked. He wanted me to reassure him parenthood wouldn't be scary. Men are funny creatures. I sent him an e-mail with all my feelings in it and he came round since. He said the letter really helped him put things in perspective. (Even if it still is scary for him!). Might be worth a shot. If you're anything like me, it's too easy to get emotional while trying to talk about it.

@Itsnowmyturn I hope October's your month honey. Let us know how it goes!

:hugs: for everybody. Let's hope October is the month!


----------



## Cntrygal

Yay ladyluck & besty!!! Good luck on a great 9 months!

Leelee I'm kind of in the same boat. I try not to talk about it too much with DH. When we got married (dated for 7yrs) a year ago June, I wanted to wait a year and he wanted to wait 2 years to start. So we're compromising. I desperately want something a little more concrete then what we've talked about, but I don't want to scare him away or overwhelm him. One of our favorite things to do is take a drive on our backroads to look at our land and cows with a little cooler and talk. For whatever reason, it's easier for him to talk about big stuff while we're driving around. I think one of those nights needs to be in our near future before I go crazy! :wacko:


----------



## leelee00

Callypygous i dont know why some men are so scared of the idea of ttc but im happy your OH came around to the idea of ttc. When I was pregnant with my DS, my OH would say how easy it would be to take care of a baby. Well now he sees taking care a baby is not as easy as he expected. So I think he is scared of having of a newborn and a toddler.

Cntrygal, a more concrete date would be great, I have no idea if my oh is even considering trying soon or not. Maybe you can suggest you two go for a drive and casually bring up babies and ease your way into a talk about ttc. Goodluck


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Can I join? We are now planning to ttc in Oct. DH pleasently surprised me with asking to stop the bcp this month and my first day of period would 30th sept. I hope I will be lucky enough to get my bfp the first cycle.

What are you hoping for and when will you share your bfp's with family?

We are hoping for a boy and I will only tell the family at 12 weeks.


----------



## winksozwm

I just know October is the month I need to wait to.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Can I join? We are now planning to ttc in Oct. DH pleasently surprised me with asking to stop the bcp this month and my first day of period would 30th sept. I hope I will be lucky enough to get my bfp the first cycle.
> 
> What are you hoping for and when will you share your bfp's with family?
> 
> We are hoping for a boy and I will only tell the family at 12 weeks.

I don't mind what I have genderwise. I don't no when we will tell I keep switching between straight away, 12 weeks and 20 weeks but as I need to tell my boss I wud feel bad not telling family


----------



## Cntrygal

It worked! We went on our little drive Friday night and talked babies!!! I feel so much better now that everything is out on the table. We talked about steps we would take if we ended up having trouble, the chance that there would be complications since I'm a bit older, when we'd probably start trying for #2, everything. He said he's ready whenever I'm ready. Ack! I desperately want to wait until after my best friends wedding Oct 19th, but holy cow, I've been given the green light! Waiting until then will be SO hard. AF showed this weekend too and it dawned on me...she'll visit one more time then it'll be baby making time! :yipee:

We also talked about me working after we have the baby and agreed it may make more sense for me to find something part time instead of full time. We were hoping between MIL and my Mom they'd be all about watching their grandchild during the day. But after seeing MIL reaction with our niece, I don't think that's something we can bank on. And I'm really afraid my Mom won't want to commit to 2 or 3 days of her life being disrupted, plus she lives a little over an hour away so logistics would be a nightmare. I'm apprehensive about being a SAHM b/c once the kids are in school, I'll want to go back to work on a more full time basis. Working part time would at least keep my foot in the door. I'm afraid if I stayed at home for 6 years it would be tough to find something. But before our conversation, I didn't think staying at home with the kids would even be an option! DH puts in a lot of hours, so I was beginning to stress about how I was going to be the primary caregiver, primary house keeper, and work full time. So we are going to play it by ear and make the situation work for us...it's music to my ears. 

I'm so glad I have this avenue to share this. I swear I think I'd burst if I had to keep all that bottled in! I've been wide awake since 4am and I seriously think it's b/c I'm so excited. :happydance:


----------



## callypygous

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Can I join? We are now planning to ttc in Oct. DH pleasently surprised me with asking to stop the bcp this month and my first day of period would 30th sept. I hope I will be lucky enough to get my bfp the first cycle.
> 
> What are you hoping for and when will you share your bfp's with family?
> 
> We are hoping for a boy and I will only tell the family at 12 weeks.

I'm happy for a boy or a girl, I just want to have a baby! And yes I'm going to do my best to wait til 12 weeks, although I may end up telling just my parents earlier.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I am definitely leaving you ladies :flower: machos luck for October and hope you all get your BFP's super quick :happydance:


----------



## callypygous

ladyluck8181 said:


> I am definitely leaving you ladies :flower: machos luck for October and hope you all get your BFP's super quick :happydance:

Congrats Ladyluck! :happydance:


----------



## besty

ladyluck8181 said:


> I am definitely leaving you ladies :flower: machos luck for October and hope you all get your BFP's super quick :happydance:

Yay congratulations :)

I'm happy with either sex but hubby would like a boy. This baby will be our last. We haven't told anyone and won't till we have had our 12 week scan! I'm dying to tell people tho


----------



## Cntrygal

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Can I join? We are now planning to ttc in Oct. DH pleasently surprised me with asking to stop the bcp this month and my first day of period would 30th sept. I hope I will be lucky enough to get my bfp the first cycle.
> 
> What are you hoping for and when will you share your bfp's with family?
> 
> We are hoping for a boy and I will only tell the family at 12 weeks.


I go back and forth on what I hope for, so we may just wait and see what we have the day of!

We'll have to tell our parents pretty quickly since we have a small cattle ranch with my in-laws...& since they will know I'm definetly telling my Mom! I will have to be careful around the medicine, pushing the cows/calves in/etc. So if we didn't tell them, they'd probably guess anyway. I may tell a few close friends before the 12 week mark, in case I need the support for some reason, but everyone else will wait until then.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Cntrygal said:


> It worked! We went on our little drive Friday night and talked babies!!! I feel so much better now that everything is out on the table. We talked about steps we would take if we ended up having trouble, the chance that there would be complications since I'm a bit older, when we'd probably start trying for #2, everything. He said he's ready whenever I'm ready. Ack! I desperately want to wait until after my best friends wedding Oct 19th, but holy cow, I've been given the green light! Waiting until then will be SO hard. AF showed this weekend too and it dawned on me...she'll visit one more time then it'll be baby making time! :yipee:
> 
> We also talked about me working after we have the baby and agreed it may make more sense for me to find something part time instead of full time. We were hoping between MIL and my Mom they'd be all about watching their grandchild during the day. But after seeing MIL reaction with our niece, I don't think that's something we can bank on. And I'm really afraid my Mom won't want to commit to 2 or 3 days of her life being disrupted, plus she lives a little over an hour away so logistics would be a nightmare. I'm apprehensive about being a SAHM b/c once the kids are in school, I'll want to go back to work on a more full time basis. Working part time would at least keep my foot in the door. I'm afraid if I stayed at home for 6 years it would be tough to find something. But before our conversation, I didn't think staying at home with the kids would even be an option! DH puts in a lot of hours, so I was beginning to stress about how I was going to be the primary caregiver, primary house keeper, and work full time. So we are going to play it by ear and make the situation work for us...it's music to my ears.
> 
> I'm so glad I have this avenue to share this. I swear I think I'd burst if I had to keep all that bottled in! I've been wide awake since 4am and I seriously think it's b/c I'm so excited. :happydance:

Wow so big surprise for u, working part time doesn't always pay off tho, u cud end up worse off than if u were a sahm, its something to consider, Il go back to work fulltime but ask for nights instead of days


----------



## Cntrygal

itsnowmyturn...I'm still processing everything we talked about that night, how could I be worse off with working part time? I want to think through all our options and make the best decision so any advice or past experience would be much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Amalee

I worked at an early learning center up until last November, and every couple months I'll search for the parents of some of my favorite kiddos. I just saw that one of them now has a little brother, and they've grown up so much! My ovaries are aching.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

U cud be worse off for instance if I had a child and worked my old contract of 2 and a half days, the cost of getting to work and taking child to daycare and child care plus packed lunches for me and child. Take that off what I earned and I wud be in minus numbers, if I decided to be a sahm and claim child tax credits I wud lose a bit in pay but no child care costs and no petrol costs to work. Obviously it depends on ur hourly pay but mine isn't great, if I was two pay grades higher it might have been a different story


----------



## Cntrygal

Amalee, I know what you mean on the ovaries aching! Since DH and I have talked it all through I am full on baby crazy! Case in point, I created a secret "mama stuff" board on Pinterest this morning. Eek!

Itsnowmyturn, that's exactly what DH and I are trying to figure out. We are debt free except for our land that we are going to build on (which will create a mortgage) and my income isn't much at all, we would just have to tighten up on a few things if we were without it. I think the only way I'd do part time is if my Mom and MIL would watch the baby on the days I worked. I think you're right, the expense of child care and gas wouldn't outweight being a SAHM. If I was guaranteed a job once both kids went to school, I'd be a SAHM until then for sure. We live in a VERY rural area and I have no family (my Mom is 1 1/2hrs away) or friends close by, so the part time job would be mainly for my mental health. I'm a planner so this wait and see how things goes is brutal!


----------



## lucylu79

This pre baby making messes with your head doesn't it! I'd set my date of ttc as oct 25th at the earliest but I'm due on any time and wanting to 'try' when I ovulate in oct, it's a month earlier than I'd planned so I'm going to try and write all my finances down and just see what the 'worst case scenario' would be if I were to catch first time.

What's everyone else's dates to start in oct??

Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

In my job I think I have to be fulltime or nothing to make it worthwhile. I think part time when u don't have kids gives u the best of both worlds but part time (on small wages) with kids is sort of the worst of both worlds ie paying for thing, it wud be nice to spend more time with the baby but Il hoping they will allow me to do 3 days at 12 hour shifts then I only need 3 days of child care and sometimes only 1 or w depending on what day my shifts will fall on, even better if I can do nights. It is def something I wud have to figure out when the time comes tho, like u I don't like near family, 2 hours to my parents


----------



## callypygous

lucylu79 said:


> This pre baby making messes with your head doesn't it! I'd set my date of ttc as oct 25th at the earliest but I'm due on any time and wanting to 'try' when I ovulate in oct, it's a month earlier than I'd planned so I'm going to try and write all my finances down and just see what the 'worst case scenario' would be if I were to catch first time.
> 
> What's everyone else's dates to start in oct??
> 
> Xx

Well, we relaxed a bit this month, and technically DTD on my O day so I'm waiting to see if AF shows up on Friday. TBH I have no symptoms aside from lack of PMS symptoms and bigger boobs so my hopes aren't high, in which case my new cycle starts on Friday and I should be O'ing around Friday 11th October :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Friday 11th is when my medication wears off so I could o anytime between then and march next year lol here's to hoping its in October and not march lol


----------



## Amalee

We started this month, still have a couple days left possibly (irregular cycles). If I'm not pregnant, I'll be ovulating mid October.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I finish my pill in the middle of October, meant to be waiting until December/January time but OH has said that we will have a talk when I have took my last one so hoping he'll say try then . He's been having little hints.


----------



## MacBabby

Yeay, I'm joining you girls and I'm delighted. I'm currently on CD3 after being a few days late for AF. DH and I were both disappointed when it actually came so it made us realise that we both want to do this now. 
We're going to try in October and then take the next 2 cycles off and start again in Dec/Jan. We'd like to try and avoid a summer holiday birthday for LO so let's call this practice for 2014. 
We're in the process of buying our first house which I think is the reason the DH is more comfortable with the whole idea :happydance:


----------



## lucylu79

callypygous said:


> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> This pre baby making messes with your head doesn't it! I'd set my date of ttc as oct 25th at the earliest but I'm due on any time and wanting to 'try' when I ovulate in oct, it's a month earlier than I'd planned so I'm going to try and write all my finances down and just see what the 'worst case scenario' would be if I were to catch first time.
> 
> What's everyone else's dates to start in oct??
> 
> Xx
> 
> Well, we relaxed a bit this month, and technically DTD on my O day so I'm waiting to see if AF shows up on Friday. TBH I have no symptoms aside from lack of PMS symptoms and bigger boobs so my hopes aren't high, in which case my new cycle starts on Friday and I should be O'ing around Friday 11th October :)Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## lucylu79

MacBabby said:


> Yeay, I'm joining you girls and I'm delighted. I'm currently on CD3 after being a few days late for AF. DH and I were both disappointed when it actually came so it made us realise that we both want to do this now.
> We're going to try in October and then take the next 2 cycles off and start again in Dec/Jan. We'd like to try and avoid a summer holiday birthday for LO so let's call this practice for 2014.
> We're in the process of buying our first house which I think is the reason the DH is more comfortable with the whole idea :happydance:

How fantastic! I too will have to start and stop, I really don't want a dec or jan baby as my birthday is jan 4th and always thought it was rubbish! Nov would be the absolute latest so we will start once af's been and gone and baby dance until jan, feb the latest. 

I'm doing something I won't be able to do soon (hopefully), having a lush g & t after a looong day!


----------



## MacBabby

Hi Lucylu79, yeah it sounds like we've got the same idea. I too would ideally prefer not to have a LO in Dec or Jan as we've got lots of family with b'days as well as xmas and they all moan about it! :haha: 
We're trying to avoid the summer hols and xmas hols and score a goal somewhere in the middle bits.
But if it ends up becoming apparent that we're just not getting preggo with that plan then we'll just throw caution to the wind and :sex: anytime of the flippin year!

As you can see from my start date I've been WTT for 2 years and this doesn't seem real, in fact I'm starting to doubt myself because it just feels like it can't be true. We hadn't even got a real TTC date to aim towards apart from vaguely 2014. Now it's here with no expectation I don't know what to do with myself :shrug:

Good luck everyone :happydance: :flower:


----------



## Cntrygal

Lucylu, it totally messes with your head! I just hope I can keep it under wraps so DH doesn't think I've gone bonkers! 

Itsnowmyturn, I'm hoping the distance from family/friends will be a blessing in disguise. No one will want to make the 1hr + drive and expect me to be prepared for company! Ha!

Callypygous, crossing my fingers for you! :)

Speaking of O, here is a stupid question. We don't have a TCC date, we just know it's after Oct. 19th and based on the O calculator I used online I should O on Oct 28th. So do I understand correctly that BD would be best done the week before O? I don't want to start out this process being all technical, I want to keep it fun. But I also want to give us the best chance possible.


----------



## patienceiav

Heya, what i've read up is that it's best to BD from 4 days before O up until the day of O, every other day or every day if you're not too exhausted :D the lil swimmers can survive for up to 5 days inside, and that's a maximum so 3-4 for your average person I think. One day after O is pretty much too late, as the egg only survives for around 24hours methinks.

I'm new to this too but that's the info i've found so far ! Good luck figuring it all out xxx


----------



## lucylu79

So hubby and I were a bit naughty and had unprotected sexy time last night! Very naughty indeed, I'm 99% sure I'm not ovulating but after having the implant out I don't really know for sure! I was due last week but nothing yet, I'm sure AF will appear soon and then I can get back to original plan!


----------



## addy1

AF came today! I guess I am on Cycle Day 1! Looking forward to the next week flying by quickly, and starting TTC! Good luck to everyone in their TWW and those just starting to TTC!


----------



## lucylu79

Eeeck how exciting! Sending baby dust to everyone! X


----------



## sailorsgirl

Eek af showed today...so CD1 it is for me :) xxx


----------



## patienceiav

CD2 for me, let's do this!


----------



## callypygous

Good luck girlies, I am still late coming onto AF, 3 days behind but BFNs! Means I am out for October as in two weeks time I will be away from my hubby. :( Still will follow this thread as I am excited for you all! x


----------



## patienceiav

I'm not sure how the forum rules go but I think it'd be best to move any conversations once TTC has begun to the other forms :) it's a complete jungle out there, maybe if I make a thread people can join in ^_^


----------



## lucylu79

Hey i'd love to move over to TTC! Let me know if you start one and we can all join you?!

So i'm feeling rather grouchy and have serious period pain symptoms starting, I was due on Sept 25th but I guess having the implant out has scuppered (?) any existing cycle that I had so i'm hoping that its on its way as I still really want to start this month!!!

I do have a question if I may....Its about alcohol....

Hubby and I have been invited to a Halloween Fancy dress party on Oct 26th. It will also double up as saying goodbye to my brother and his husband who leave to go back to Poland for the winter. Since they have been here we have had some serious house gatherings, enjoyed many cocktails etc. If, and obviously its a big IF I am pregnant by then, how should I go about it? I mean i'm either trying so not drinking as much as normal or i'm pregnant and perhaps too soon to even know.

What would you girls do in my position? My suggestion to hubby is that we stick to me drinking rum and coke except I make my own and happen to leave out the rum when people aren't looking?


----------



## MummyJade

lucylu79 said:


> Hey i'd love to move over to TTC! Let me know if you start one and we can all join you?!
> 
> So i'm feeling rather grouchy and have serious period pain symptoms starting, I was due on Sept 25th but I guess having the implant out has scuppered (?) any existing cycle that I had so i'm hoping that its on its way as I still really want to start this month!!!
> 
> I do have a question if I may....Its about alcohol....
> 
> Hubby and I have been invited to a Halloween Fancy dress party on Oct 26th. It will also double up as saying goodbye to my brother and his husband who leave to go back to Poland for the winter. Since they have been here we have had some serious house gatherings, enjoyed many cocktails etc. If, and obviously its a big IF I am pregnant by then, how should I go about it? I mean i'm either trying so not drinking as much as normal or i'm pregnant and perhaps too soon to even know.
> 
> What would you girls do in my position? My suggestion to hubby is that we stick to me drinking rum and coke except I make my own and happen to leave out the rum when people aren't looking?

You could also say your on anti biotics/meds for some reason... I used that when i was pregnant with Daughter x


----------



## lucylu79

MummyJade said:


> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> Hey i'd love to move over to TTC! Let me know if you start one and we can all join you?!
> 
> So i'm feeling rather grouchy and have serious period pain symptoms starting, I was due on Sept 25th but I guess having the implant out has scuppered (?) any existing cycle that I had so i'm hoping that its on its way as I still really want to start this month!!!
> 
> I do have a question if I may....Its about alcohol....
> 
> Hubby and I have been invited to a Halloween Fancy dress party on Oct 26th. It will also double up as saying goodbye to my brother and his husband who leave to go back to Poland for the winter. Since they have been here we have had some serious house gatherings, enjoyed many cocktails etc. If, and obviously its a big IF I am pregnant by then, how should I go about it? I mean i'm either trying so not drinking as much as normal or i'm pregnant and perhaps too soon to even know.
> 
> What would you girls do in my position? My suggestion to hubby is that we stick to me drinking rum and coke except I make my own and happen to leave out the rum when people aren't looking?
> 
> You could also say your on anti biotics/meds for some reason... I used that when i was pregnant with Daughter xClick to expand...

True but I used that last time and besides, If I say that i'm not drinking I guess I should offer to drive.

If I don't know, a few drinks won't hurt if I later find out i'm pregnant will it?


----------



## MKAC2005

Hello Ladies, we are officially trying in Oct as well :)
Would be nice to have some buddies to chat with in the same boat. I have a son who will be 10 in Oct. and a 6 year old daughter.


----------



## lucylu79

HI!!!!!


----------



## patienceiav

I think a house party is the best chance to make your own "drinks" :) i will make a thread in general TTC and hope it doesn't get lost in the general chatter :)


----------



## patienceiav

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-wtt-sept-oct-nov-graduates.html#post29805075 made it :) somewhere we can ask questions, chat about our excitement and worries etc together :) TTC gets really busy so it'd be great to stick together!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

About the drinks, u cud just simply be the designated driver, say u have lots to do the next day so don't want to overdo it. Just make ur own drinks if u can't do that and if ppl see u make them put s very small amount in. 

Many ppl who aren't TTC don't find out about baby until after a few wild nights out. My sil had surgery and lots of morphine while pg with my nephew and he is perfect xx


----------



## Cntrygal

I think any options that have been mentioned would be great ways to get around drinking. If you are making your own drinks, you could always fill up your bottle of whiskey with pop so if anyone see's you making a drink they won't think anything of it.


----------



## cupcake.girl

I am planning on being the designated driver to stop people asking questions. Well we are supposed to be moving over to ttc now (due to o on Monday) but might not be able to now. I am booked in to see the dentist about my wisdom teeth on Thursday. If they have to come out ttc will be delayed for another month. I will be so devastated if this happens.


----------



## patienceiav

So sorry to hear that cupcake :( i think I may end up skipping this cycle too, I might come down with a chest infection if I'm not careful plus my OH and i are scheduled to not see eachother during my fertile time but I'm going to do my best to get some BD in!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Chin up girls this cycle will fly xx


----------



## cupcake.girl

Itsnowmyturn your right I should be more positive. Getting upset about it isn't going to do any good. Patienceiav I hope you don't get a chest infection and manage to get some BD in.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Things will turn out good in the end


----------



## wombat1

Good luck to everyone about to start trying :flower:

I'd love to join you but trying now would put our due date around the same time as we are planning to move countries, so I keep telling my broody brain that that would be a bad idea!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Mysticalrain

Its October! yaya! XD


----------



## patienceiav

Woohoo! :happydance: there's a mini gathering of people who've moved from WTT here :

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2020181-wtt-sept-oct-nov-graduates.html a bit quiet but good to see who is on the same page :) TTC forums feel very intense!


----------



## Tigerlily01

Yay! I'll have to go check that thread out....moving over very soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## sausages

I just wanted to hop on here and wish all of you October grads the best of luck with your NTNP / TTC plans. I hope you all get swift BFP's followed by sticky beans and a gorgeous, healthy bundle at the end of it all. :) 

Let me know if you want adding to the grads thread! :D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Il be over on Friday. Altho I will also still be in here because I will be waiting for cycle so Il be wtt, TTC and ntnp all in one go lol


----------



## Tigerlily01

I'm moving over to TTC today!!! :happydance::happydance: Thank you ladies for keeping me sane during my wait!


----------



## Mysticalrain

Congrats hun wonderful news A Healthy and happy nine months send your baby dust this way :) x


----------

